# Daystar



## Saltysteele (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, so there are like upteen million suppliers out there, as I am finding out.

I'm new to the soap scene and need to make a fairly large purchase of scents, colors, oils, and so on.  

Daystar looks pretty promising to me.  I really appreciate how they list how their FO's react with CP.  Has anyone reading this used them?  Do you recommend or not recommend them.  I was thinking of picking up some of their clearance oils and their liquid crack scent (dupe of a lush scent).

Has anyone used the liquid crack?  From their description it sounds wonderful, but not sure if it would work more just for candles, or soap, also.

I don't have any oils, other than a cool citrus basil and sweat pea, and would like to get a nice variety of adult scents.  Any recommendations?

At this point, like I said, I'm just getting in, so am focusing on just being able to make soap at the moment.  I'll get into making my own flavors after I've got step 1 down pat.

Thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 17, 2009)

Daystar is one of my all-time favorite suppliers. They are wonderful and I love a lot of their scents. Take their CP tests with a grain of salt, though, for not all soap recipes are created equal. What works in one recipe may not work as well in another. Their Mineral Waters Spa FO was like that for me. On their site it was reported as soaping great with no problems (and I don't doubt that it did), but it was instant soap on a stick for me (and others, too). I use it just fine with no issues nowadays now that I know through experimentation what its limits are and what recipe and temps it works best with. It's become one of my keeper FOs now that I have all that figured out.  

I have not tried their Liquid Crack, but these are some of my favorites:

-Paradise (a sparkling lime scent)

-Salty Sailor (an ocean scent)

-Mineral Waters Spa (fresh and spa-like)

-Blooming Violets (the best violet scent out there, and I've tried a lot)

-Kai Halulu ( a fresh manly scent, but I like it, too)

-Ocean Blue (a fresh spa-like scent)

-Buttermilk & Honey (I use it in my OMH soap- just the barest hint to   
 enhance the natural scent)

-Milk Sugar Kisses (sweet milk)

-Good Looking Cowboy (a clean, leather and blue jeans kinda scent)


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## Healinya (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't tried liquid crack, but I did get two others from their lush line - KaziKazi (Karma) and toffee sugar crunch (honey I washed the kids) both soap well and smell great. I use .7oz ppo and that is more than enough.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome, IrishLass!  Thank you, very much!  That's just the kind of info I'm looking for!

Anyone else?


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaffir Leaf and Jasmine is one of their clearance scents I was looking at purchasing.  $14 for 16 oz

From their description, it sounds good (I like that they think it doesn't smell like "cat pee"), but I'm concerned about it being "too cheap?"


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 18, 2009)

Deda is in love w/ the liquid crack.

I can not live w/o her Pink Sugar, been buying it for years.

Wood and Bitter Coffee & Wood Nymp are complex & great for Autumn.

Her Absynthe is what I am ADDICTED to right now!

Hey, hey cute cabana boy is another great one off the top of my head.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you very much, Healinya and Tabitha!!    

Looks like now I don't have a difficult decision, as in if her stuff is good, but more now as in what do I get?


----------



## Yummo&amp;YAsMommy (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the Coconut Pear from daystar.  I have a batch of salt bars scented with it i my kitchen that I can not pass wthout sniffing.  Oh and their regular Coconut is great too!


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 18, 2009)

ooo, that does smell good.  my wife would like that one, she really likes coconut, and i bet the pear and green scent make it really nice!


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 21, 2009)

okay, so yesterday ordered 8 oz each of coconut pear, liquid crack, paradise and rosemary mint (a friend asked me to try it for her).  also, don't remember if i got it at daystar or WSP, but I had to order some santa's pipe after Kitn's review


----------



## carebear (Aug 21, 2009)

the coconut pear is really nice.
the coconut is pretty darned subtle (which is good in my book - I HATE coconut)


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 21, 2009)

that's great to hear, as i'm not a real big coconut fan, myself.  my wife really likes it, but all i can think of is almond joy or pina coladas.  i have to keep telling myself that just because something is an ingredient, doesn't mean it's the predominant smell  

i'm really wishin' I had ordered a honey-i-washed-the-kids knock off.  my sister brought over her Lush collection yesterday, and that smelled like bit-o-honey!  I LOVE BIT-O-HONEY!!


----------



## Harlow (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey hey cute cabana boy is a top seller for me.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah, that's another one I was wanting.

so many flavors, so little time!!


----------

